# Trailer Winch Strap too Long



## Austin (Jan 15, 2014)

I bought a replacement strap for my trailer winch and the new strap is too long. It spools so much around the winch that there isn't enough clearance to turn it anymore. If I trim it on the hook end, I'll have to re-sew or tie the hook in place. If I trim the winch end, I will have to re-sew the loop for the strap bolt. Any suggestions?


----------



## dieselfixer (Jan 15, 2014)

I would trim the winch end then stitch the bolt loop, you could get buy with just folding over the cut end and then bolting it back onto the winch the sewing won't add to the strength of the strap IMO.


----------



## overboard (Jan 15, 2014)

I would also cut the winch end and re-sew it.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 15, 2014)

Never seen a winch that the strap didn't just thread through the spindle. You're saying the strap is sewed onto the spindle? Trying to imagine why you couldn't trim the non-hook end.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 28, 2014)

Winch end. I take it your winch has a bolt through the spool?


----------

